# handling your herps



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok be truthfull do you always wash you hands after handling your herps ?

TRUTH

this is not a public poll


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

every time without fail


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

nope..i always intend to but always forget..always wash hands BETWEEN handling though..

or was that what you ment?

:?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> nope..i always intend to but always forget..always wash hands BETWEEN handling though..
> 
> or was that what you ment?
> 
> :?


 
i mean after you have handled you herps what do you do :2thumb:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

not always no.
i never "dont" on purpose but on occasion i may walk past one of the rep rooms and quickly nip in and may see a chance to give soemone a stroke or a quick whatever and may not... but generally i do.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I have alcohol gel in every area the reps are in and I use it before I handle each rep and after I don't forget as its an habit I have got used to my hands a bit of an alcoholic where the gel is concerned. 

I also have alcohol gel in my car for the same purpose when I collect from someone I can use a bit.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

ye 95% of the time i do


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I always do, but use antibacterial alcohol gel rather than soap and water.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

unfortunetly i have severe cracking in my hands and stuff which means at this time of year due to working outside in the cold my hands are very sore and I cant use the antibacterial neat stuff when they ar eliek this, i have to be able to rinse with hot water all the time which is why i soemtimes dont but i agree it should be done and i too have cleaning products of all types in every rep room.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> unfortunetly i have severe cracking in my hands and stuff which means at this time of year due to working outside in the cold my hands are very sore and I cant use the antibacterial neat stuff when they ar eliek this, i have to be able to rinse with hot water all the time which is why i soemtimes dont but i agree it should be done and i too have cleaning products of all types in every rep room.


Dean i have the same problem 
found a really really good gel to use they sell it in asda  its a clear one with added moisturisers 
Failing that use hydroquaterzone cream from the dr its also antibacterial and is used for people with really bad skin chapping (instead of soap)


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

i always do simply because i have a young child and after handling my reps im normally preparing dinner or doing something for my daughter : victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, I dont always but 95% of the time i do...


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I always do after ive handled mine but not always between handling. If im just picking a snake up, putting it on the side and changing the water bowl or something i dont see the need to wash my hands 20 times.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Faith said:


> Dean i have the same problem
> found a really really good gel to use they sell it in asda  its a clear one with added moisturisers
> Failing that use hydroquaterzone cream from the dr its also antibacterial and is used for people with really bad skin chapping (instead of soap)


thanks, ill check it out.
i have a few creams, none work definetly, soem seem to do a bit.
I actually have gashes open up on my finger tips so whenever i touch anything it caines.
all the wrinkles in my fingers open up like craters and just bleed.
atm the first thing i think before i go to sleep is the same as when i first wake up..that being "ouch, fudge, ouch"

E45 [if thats what its called] doesnt help atall, but sudocreme does a bit but is a little hard and messy to use too often... plus whenever you wash your hands you have to re-apply the creams which is the main thing that gets me as i dont have much chance to do so.

anyway, excuses aside its really best to wash your hands as much as possible regardless of hand/skin problems.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes 95% of the time but i do forget now and then and i use an antibacterial wash from asda as have excema on my hands


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> thanks, ill check it out.
> i have a few creams, none work definetly, soem seem to do a bit.
> I actually have gashes open up on my finger tips so whenever i touch anything it caines.
> all the wrinkles in my fingers open up like craters and just bleed.
> ...


E45 is rubbish and i have exactly the same as ur discribing, but mine is on the plams of my hands so even trying to make a fist makes it bleed.
go back the the Dr tell them to give u steroid cream and some hydroquaterzone


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

nope, never, ive only got tortoises though lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I dont really handle mine, i might touch them occasionally to clean them out and no i dont wash my hands and i have never been sick fro them, but i know of two people who have been.

Marina


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Faith said:


> E45 is rubbish and i have exactly the same as ur discribing, but mine is on the plams of my hands so even trying to make a fist makes it bleed.
> go back the the Dr tell them to give u steroid cream and some hydroquaterzone


if i make a fist the sides of my fingers crack open and my knuckles.. i might go see a doctor after xmas but ive had this every winter for the last 5 years or so..im only gratefull i dont get it on my face liek i did one year... lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i do now...i rarely forget but never forget afterwards.......after that emmy died and i segregated the small male...i don't take any chances.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I have tubs of anti-bac I get from the super market all over the snake rooms and do my hands between snakes.

I also carry a spray one for when I go into shops I spray before I handle and after I handle a snake.

I whent to Donny this year twice and saw noone talking any precautions.

Same with herpers in shops if they handle snakes, its no good pulling shops to bits if they see something wrong,but do not take basic precautions themselves if handleing snakes.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> ok be truthfull do you always wash you hands after handling your herps ?
> 
> TRUTH
> 
> this is not a public poll


every single time without fail! i even wash my hands if i touch the vivs or crix boxes, im only paraniod because i have a baby, if it was just me i probably wouldnt be so bad about it: victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I always use alchole gel before handling if i have been outside, but if i have been inside all day then my hands are clean. Just things like touching money, rails, or genral outside stuff when i wash my hands. 

I also use gel between a quarenteen animal(s) and my long term pets. 

I do not sanatize between reptiles that are passed the 3 month quarenteen, and i don't sanatize after unless i haven handled feaces. 

If you ask some people, im sure they'll tell you. I got musked in shops and didnt wash it off (no facilities) and it stunk the car out...didnt bother me, i dont find the smell particulary unplesent, although its not nice!

If i will kiss them and nussle them then why should i be fussy about hands. Ill eat with them on me also (snack foods, that arnt strong flavours)

Not bothered really if i die i die! But i gaurentee it will be a stronger toxin than salmonella that kills me...


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> thanks, ill check it out.
> i have a few creams, none work definetly, soem seem to do a bit.
> I actually have gashes open up on my finger tips so whenever i touch anything it caines.
> all the wrinkles in my fingers open up like craters and just bleed.
> ...


I have the same problem too. In the winter I get really bad eczema on my hands and cracks across my knuckles that bleed. I work outside on a farm in all weathers so my hands get pretty battered. The best cream that I’ve found is this stuff called Atrixo with camomile, it’s great and the only thing that I’ve found that seems to make a difference. 

As far as washing hands after handling reps. I do it every time without fail as I do after I handle any of my pets. Then suffer even sorer hands afterwards if I don’t remember to re apply cream. :roll:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i have dry santiser that i use between handling reps and then i have an anti bac soap in the bathroom


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I use the antibacterial alcohol based gel that zoo med sells, I can't remember the name of it but it's blue and it smells nice 

Often I wash my hands first and then use the antibacterial stuff too, as I'm a bit paranoid about hygiene, cleanliness and quarantine.

I do it after handling, after cleaning out a viv, after touching mice or livefood.

We also keep disposable hospital type gloves under the counter for customers who might be concerned but no one ever wants to use them.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Ive got the amprotect handwash, a alcoholic based gel.

i try to use it alot, but sometimes i forget


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes i always do. incase of salmanole!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

miss read the question but its still the same answer

i use alcohol gel if that counts, i wash my hands before handling, thn use alcohol gel inbetween snakes, and then was hands after, bit obsessed with germs, so i like to make every were as clean as possible

lee


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

watch out though...some of those hand cleaners bother the snakes olfactory system...they can bite. i use pure ivory soap and rinse well. deorderants, perfumes etc can confuse them....i'm just sayin...:whistling2:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

I put yes but like some others i do forget sometimes, 
I use Amprotect Hand rinse i got it from Livefoods cost a bit but well worth it.


----------

